# [Wet Thumb Forum]-NoSalt good for KCl source?



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought some salt subsitute with the trade name "NoSalt" the other day. (Not "NuSalt")Listed ingredients are as follows:


Potassium chloride
Potassium bitartrate
Adipic Acid
Fumaric Acid
Silicon Dioxide
Mineral Oil

I've been using it for a few weeks and I'm not sure if it is acceptable or not since I've got indications of green water for other reasons (I believe - read the full story on my "Cloudy Planted Tank" thread under Aquarium Plants General.).

Can anyone verify if any of these ingredients could cause a problem in a Planted Aquarium? Thanks!

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

I bought some salt subsitute with the trade name "NoSalt" the other day. (Not "NuSalt")Listed ingredients are as follows:


Potassium chloride
Potassium bitartrate
Adipic Acid
Fumaric Acid
Silicon Dioxide
Mineral Oil

I've been using it for a few weeks and I'm not sure if it is acceptable or not since I've got indications of green water for other reasons (I believe - read the full story on my "Cloudy Planted Tank" thread under Aquarium Plants General.).

Can anyone verify if any of these ingredients could cause a problem in a Planted Aquarium? Thanks!

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

My apologies, I just thought to search the old forum archives and found this thead:
NoSalt good for KCl source?
So I'll just answer my own question. All those ingredients are apparently inert and should pose no problems in a planted tank.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## eruji (Feb 1, 2003)

thats exactly what i use for my K source too, i dose it once a week with my water to change to raise my tank 20ppm. Seems to be fine. although i do suffer from that cloudy water too. Is there a connection? probly not.


----------



## wetmanNY (Feb 1, 2003)

Nu-Salt, its rival from the Sweet n' Low makers, contains no mineral oil. Ingredients are Potassium Chloride, Cream of Tartar, Silicon Dioxide and "natural flavors." I experience absolutely no cloudiness, and I'm dosing nothing else. So your cloudiness appears to be from other nutrients...


----------

